# Tierra Bella



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Who's going to brave the rain and ride the Tierra Bella this year?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm signed up - but if it rains, I'll pass. Weather.com indicates only a 10% chance of rain last time I looked...


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

snapdragen said:


> Who's going to brave the rain and ride the Tierra Bella this year?


Are they likely to accept any walk up registrations on Saturday morning? I'm sure there will be a lot of registered riders who won't show up.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Number9 said:


> I'm signed up - but if it rains, I'll pass. Weather.com indicates only a 10% chance of rain last time I looked...


National Weather Service says 30% chance of rain, but very little accumulation. It will probably just be scattered showers and passing thunder showers.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

snapdragen said:


> Who's going to brave the rain and ride the Tierra Bella this year?


It's not the rain you need to worry about at the Tierra Bella, it's the wind. The 20 mile headwind section from Gilroy to Metcalf could be pretty nasty with a storm coming in. I checked the weather and it says winds S at 10 to 20 mph, which, if true, could be a nice tailwind.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> It's not the rain you need to worry about at the Tierra Bella, it's the wind. The 20 mile headwind section from Gilroy to Metcalf could be pretty nasty with a storm coming in. I checked the weather and it says winds S at 10 to 20 mph, which, if true, could be a nice tailwind.


Tailwind in the morning = headwind in the afternoon.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

No - website says no day of registration. You've gotta be quicker padre!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll be working at the Coyote Creek rest stop. I shall wear a disguise, I'll look like J's.....


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*I'm in, rain or shine.*

Coyote Creek stop, eh? I'll just have to take pics of all the women just to be sure - and then post them here. Don't spit in the Gatoraid.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

*Doin' it*

Yeah, not looking forward to the wind, but irregardless of the weather I'm going.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*One would have thought...*

that the ACTC would have you working in the Gavilan College cafeteria - maybe even in charge. A waste of talent if you ask me.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The Saturday weather forecast is starting to look not too bad. 30% chance of rain before 8am, 20% between 8am and 2pm. Scattered showers with little accumulation.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> that the ACTC would have you working in the Gavilan College cafeteria - maybe even in charge. A waste of talent if you ask me.


Well, I did whip up 6 loaves of nut bread.......


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Between the wind and potential rain, I've decided to opt out - going to hit the velodrome at Hellyer Park instead. Hope you all have fun and please post some pix! I did this ride last year and while scenic, the wind was just miserable...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

What a gorgous day! Number9 I hope you changed your mind, the sun was out, lovely puffy white clouds - perfect! We had 602 riders come by our stop - all doing either 100 miles or 120 k. A few shots from Coyote Creek Rest Stop. We had hula hoops for those who dared, tons of food, and a spectacular water fall.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It was excellent. The wind wasn't bad-- a tailwind on the way north to Metcalf, but the headwind on the way back south was not all that bad. They changed the route a bit, throwing in Willow Springs the easy way, one of my favorite little climbs, and Llagas to get back to Oak Glen. Since I'm allergic to tree nuts I didn't get to sample Snapdragen's nut bread but there was some tasty banana bread at that stop.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

snapdragen said:


> What a gorgous day! Number9 I hope you changed your mind, the sun was out, lovely puffy white clouds - perfect! We had 602 riders come by our stop - all doing either 100 miles or 120 k. A few shots from Coyote Creek Rest Stop. We had hula hoops for those who dared, tons of food, and a spectacular water fall.


Hey Snap, where exactly is that waterfall? I thought I had ridden all of that route at various times but I don't remember a waterfall like that.
Thanks, (& blessings).


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

If you cross the footpath bridge at Anderson Lake Park on Malaguerra Ave., and follow the trail around (or just go across the very muddy lawn) you'll see it. I don't think it's visible from the road.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*It was a nice day for a ride.*

I've been lucky this year on big ride weather, and the Tierra Bella was no exception. Very well run, good food, and a nice course - except there were about 500 stop signs.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Hey Snap, where exactly is that waterfall? I thought I had ridden all of that route at various times but I don't remember a waterfall like that.
> Thanks, (& blessings).


I believe this is an aerial view on the front page:
http://www.valleywater.org/


----------



## Plim (Mar 31, 2006)

robwh9 said:


> I've been lucky this year on big ride weather, and the Tierra Bella was no exception. Very well run, good food, and a nice course - except there were about 500 stop signs.


Stop signs? I don't remember any stop signs.  

It was a great day for a ride, though. (Sighing wistfully at the memory as I look out the window at the rain...)


----------

